# Jiffy Model 30 ice auger help again!!!



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

Always up for a good b.s. session,I'll be there


hoffie


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Riverboy, Hoffie,
I'll see ya Saturday.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Great to meet ya Magnet, and Hoffie always a pleasure! I had a great time shooting the bull and drinking just 1 too many  !!! I declare the auger is ready for ice!! Lets try to hook up this winter and hit the bay.

Bring on the ice!!!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

What did you guy's find wrong with your auger?


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Time sure flies when your haven' fun. Thanks Hoffie and Riverboy for the entertainment. I didn't realize it was so late til I looked at the clock on the way home. Had a good time. Will definately hook up for some hard water fishin' or some UP brook trout chasin' in the future........or just drinkin'. :chillin: 

The auger seems to be in good working condition. Turns out it just needed to have some wobbly pops drank in its honor. Together we got that accomplished.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Hoffie1 told me the grizzly details of your clandestine meeting , I'll definitely have to be the "Supervisor" for the next meeting. Don't let him scare ya, I can still get around, just need to take an extra pill or two and I'm off and running (well, maybe NOT running  ), perhaps a little "enhancer" too to relieve the knees. Sounds like I missed a good time, hope to get with you guys on the ice. Glad the auger's ready. See ya !  :fish2:


----------

